# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  @PrePersist et @PreUpdate

## noumian

Bonjour, je fais un petit programme avec de la persistance  de hibernate.
j'ai cru comprendre que je pouvais me servir des deux annotations suivantes (@PrePersist et @PreUpdate) comme des triggers.
voici mon entit :



> @Entity
> @Table(name = "users")
> public class User {
> 
> 	private Integer id;
> 	private Date dateUpdated;
> 	private Date dateCreated;
> 
> 	@Id
> ...


Normalement je m'attends  ce que quand je fais saveOrUpdate(user) , je m'attends que mes dates soient updates ou cres. mais rien ne se passe.
par contre cela fonctionne si je fais session.persist(user) ou session.update(user)

Aurais je fais un mauvaise manipulation? Ou ne peut-on pas vraiement le faire marche comme je le pense?
Merci

----------

